# I Was Told State Farm accepts Uber drivers



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

I talked to a State Farm rep, and in CA, I told them I drove for Uber, and 40K miles per year.
They told me no problem with Uber. 
Based on my driving record, my car, ( full coverage , and the state minimum for passengers --- mindful that Uber's insurance covers Uber passengers ) it was $86, or $76 per month if I included homeowners, too 
( which is going to another firm , so I might switch ). I have biz insurance ( another biz ) with State so I'm going to see ifI can get some kind of package deal. 

Insurance is serious stuff, you don't want to be lying to your current insurance company if they dont accept Uber drivers, 'cause, when the shit hits the fan, they'll figure it out when big bucks are at stake, you can count on it. On business insurance, every ins co I checked wanted $500+ per year for my photography business, but State wanted about half that for similar coverage (the Calif minimum), in other words, they have good rates from what I can tell, so far.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Well heres the thing. Most reps are basically salespeople and will say anything to get the sale. Get a copy of the policy enforcements and find the section that says it is OK for you to use your vehicle as a livery vehicle (or For hire vehicle) to transport passengers. Maybe they have some revolutionary new policy for TNC drivers but that should be reflected in the endorsements.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

There is no such thing as "full coverage". You have comprehensive, collision, and liability, uninsured or underinsured. Medical and other coverage is spelled out. State Farm denied a claim I once had when my wife was cut off by a semi on the highway and we played pinball with the concrete barriers and guard rails. I had had over 20 years of the same coverage with multiple cars and my agent stepped up and paid me out of his own pocket. I hope you can get the State Farm acceptance in writing I would love to stay with them. Please post it here.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> There is no such thing as "full coverage". You have comprehensive, collision, and liability, uninsured or underinsured. Medical and other coverage is spelled out. State Farm denied a claim I once had when my wife was cut off by a semi on the highway and we played pinball with the concrete barriers and guard rails. I had had over 20 years of the same coverage with multiple cars and my agent stepped up and paid me out of his own pocket. I hope you can get the State Farm acceptance in writing I would love to stay with them. Please post it here.


I'll look into it, thanks.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> There is no such thing as "full coverage". You have comprehensive, collision, and liability, uninsured or underinsured. Medical and other coverage is spelled out. State Farm denied a claim I once had when my wife was cut off by a semi on the highway and we played pinball with the concrete barriers and guard rails. I had had over 20 years of the same coverage with multiple cars and my agent stepped up and paid me out of his own pocket. I hope you can get the State Farm acceptance in writing I would love to stay with them. Please post it here.


What was the reason for the denial?


----------



## Dave W (Sep 22, 2014)

My State Farm agent told me flat out that they will NOT cover an accident while driving for Uber. He said i need commercial insurance to drive for hire (like a taxi) - State Farm only covers you to and from a destination but not working for a rideshareing company. I have had the same agent for 28 years and i trust him. I cant even find commercial insurance in Virginia. I cant imagine what it costs.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Dave W said:


> My State Farm agent told me flat out that they will NOT cover an accident while driving for Uber. He said i need commercial insurance to drive for hire (like a taxi) - State Farm only covers you to and from a destination but not working for a rideshareing company. I have had the same agent for 28 years and i trust him. I cant even find commercial insurance in Virginia. I cant imagine what it costs.


I didn't mean to imply that State would cover you when driving for uber, only that they won't reject you for driving for uber. Obviously, when the app is on, Uber has to cover that period.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> What was the reason for the denial?


The denial was based on they said I did not have the comprehensive. I and the clerk at my agents agreed what full coverage meant since I have had identical coverage on multiple vehicles over 20 years at that time why wiild I suddenly change it. The company waffled after I showed them every other policy I had with them but still denied it. It was the clerks error so her boss paid me out of his pocket to keep my business


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

^^^ Well the


Baron VonStudley said:


> There is no such thing as "full coverage". .


There is, you simply didnt have it.
With my "full coverage" insurance, it will pay for damage to my car whether its my fault or not.(although u have to pay deductible of course if your fault)

But more importantly, state farm does allow people to uber and lyft?


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

They allow it, but it sounds like they just punt you over to James River.

I'm meeting an Agent Monday, I'll post details.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I met with the agent today, she confirmed in writting I would be covered while Ubering as long as it's less than 50 of the total car use.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

gprimr1 said:


> I met with the agent today, she confirmed in writting I would be covered while Ubering as long as it's less than 50 of the total car use.


In writing? Show us a pic of that please.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

IM VERY INTERESTED IN THIS!! post please


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> ^^^ Well the
> 
> There is, you simply didnt have it.
> With my "full coverage" insurance, it will pay for damage to my car whether its my fault or not.(although u have to pay deductible of course if your fault)
> ...


Supposedly, your Uber mileage can't be more than 50% of total. State Farm will not cover you while Uberdrivin'. I''m assuming that means you would need to disclose (just a guess) they wouldn't want to find out after the fact........ If a driver is in need of coverage from SF, they are going to look at your mileage, do they need to prove you exceeded the 50% or do they simply need to show your mileage doubled claim your are driving too much rideshare and refuse coverage?


----------



## Fstampaholic (Sep 13, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Supposedly, your Uber mileage can't be more than 50% of total. State Farm will not cover you while Uberdrivin'. I''m assuming that means you would need to disclose (just a guess) they wouldn't want to find out after the fact........ If a driver is in need of coverage from SF, they are going to look at your mileage, do they need to prove you exceeded the 50% or do they simply need to show your mileage doubled claim your are driving too much rideshare and refuse coverage?


My Florida, State Farm agent told me today that they do not cover Uber or any other ride sharing drivers. If you get in an accident you are subject to denial and cancellation because you were "carrying persons for a charge" which is prohibited by policy. They also don't offer commercial coverage yet for ride sharing but may have something available in the near future. It's a wait and see for me as the risk are just too high. Uber kindly deleted my account today no questions asked. Good luck to those of you who have managed to get coverage where you live. Hopefully State Farm will jump on board. Geico even turned me down because I live in Florida.


----------



## Fstampaholic (Sep 13, 2015)

Fstampaholic said:


> My Florida, State Farm agent told me today that they do not cover Uber or any other ride sharing drivers. If you get in an accident you are subject to denial and cancellation because you were "carrying persons for a charge" which is prohibited by policy. They also don't offer commercial coverage yet for ride sharing but may have something available in the near future. It's a wait and see for me as the risk are just too high. Uber kindly deleted my account today no questions asked. Good luck to those of you who have managed to get coverage where you live. Hopefully State Farm will jump on board. Geico even turned me down because I live in Florida.


Forgot to include today's date (9-14-15) in my aforementioned post.


----------

